# tabellenhintergrundfarbe transparent?



## Precog (1. Oktober 2002)

hi,

giebt es eine möglichkeit (CSS; HTML; usw.),
die Hintergrundfarbe einer tabelle/zelle/zeile
transparent zu machen??

Beispiel: ich habe ein hintergrundbild,
mach darauf eine tabelle (die das bg bild
nur an einer bestimmten stelle verdeckt), aber das
hintergrund bild an der stelle grau (oder sonstwie) einfärben soll,
damit man den text in der tabelle besser lesen kann.

thx für eine antwort,
victork


----------



## Adam Wille (1. Oktober 2002)

Njet, das gibt es afaik nicht, du kannst aber gerne ein transparentes *.gif drüberschmeißen, das sollte helfen.

Geist


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (1. Oktober 2002)

*ie only*

style="filter:Chroma(color=#FFFFFF)"


----------



## Christoph (1. Oktober 2002)

ich würd auch ein transparentes Gif nehmen. Erspart dir Browser-Probleme


----------



## Precog (2. Oktober 2002)

*wie denn?*

hallo,

wie soll ich das denn machen?
ich mache in photoshop ein neues bild-
transparenter hintergrund-
und darauf ein blaues viereck,
dessen ebenendeckkraft ich auf 50% stelle.
dann speicher ich das ganze als gif.
(muss ich da was besonderes einstellen?)
danach mache ich mein gif als hintergrund
in meiner zelle. funkt aber nicht.
es überdeckt den hintergrund voll und lässt nichts durch.
was mach ich falsch??

THX,
victork


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (3. Oktober 2002)

Hallo,

hab dir ein Transparentes Gif angehängt... wie du´s in die Tabelle integrierst siehst du hier: Selfhtml


----------



## Precog (3. Oktober 2002)

hi,

danke für das gif, aber ich wollte eigentlich was anderes...
und zwar möchte ich, dass das gif (es soll
blau getönt sein) den hintergrund zwar überdeckt, aber trotzdem
noch etwas durchlässt.
z.B. wie in flash; ich nehm ein bild, lege es über ein anderes
und stelle die transparenz des bildes auf 50%.

hoffe ihr könnt mich verstehn 

mfg,
victork


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (3. Oktober 2002)

Hallo,

da wirst du dann mit GIF´s nicht weit kommen - Gif setzt lediglich einen Farbwert als Transparent fest - also ganz transparent oder gar nicht... 

Du solltest es dann vielleicht mir PNG´s versuchen, welche allerdings nicht 100%ig von allen Broswern unterstützt werden...
Der Vorteil des PNG Vormats liegt darin das es eine Farbmaskierungsmethode mit Alpha-Kanälen verwendet. PNG kann also neben den drei RGB Werten einen vierten Wert pro Pixel speichern (Alpha-Wert). Dieser gibt den Transparenzgrad eines Pixels an...

Wie weit das von aktuellen Browser unterstützt wird ist aber fraglich...

Als Notlösung könntest du die angesprochenen Filter verwenden oder zu baust dir ein gif 2x2 Pixel und färbst jeweils eines Blau und eines Transparent... ist aber nur eine extreme Notlösung... (oder dir gefällt der effekt )

-> Habe das mal verwendet und habe festgestellt das der IE ewig braucht um das zu rendern  siehe hier 




CU  Andreas
-------------------------------------------------------------
"There are only 10 types of people in the world, those that understand binary, and those that don't."


----------



## Toasti2000 (22. März 2003)

lol? wisst ihr nicht was er meint??? das geht auf jeden fall!

das in den td tag mit rein


```
style="FILTER: alpha(opacity=90, finishopacity=80, style=0);">
```


----------



## Precog (22. März 2003)

lol!
der beitrag is doch schon uralt.
aber danke für den tip.
der filter funzt aba nur im IE.

cu
victork

PS: Die hp, für die ich das gebraucht hab, ist schon seit längerem in ner neuen version...


----------



## Toasti2000 (22. März 2003)

axooo, hat mich nur grad aufgeregt dass die kleine sache keiner weiß!


----------



## Precog (22. März 2003)

korrekt,
"damals" hab ich diese ganzen IE Filter auch nich gekannt.
aber so mit der zeit kommt das alles.
es gibt ja auch nen runde ecken filter für mozilla/netscape... 

victork


----------



## Adam Wille (23. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Toasti2000 _
> *axooo, hat mich nur grad aufgeregt dass die kleine sache keiner weiß! *


Warum aufregen?

Niemand von uns, behauptet hier perfekt zu sein, davon mögen wir alle ein großes Stück entfernt sein, von daher ist es doch wohl keine Schande, mal nicht mit einer Lösung dienen zu können.
Desweiteren werden wir nicht dafür bezahlt, hier Beiträge zu beantworten, sondern das läuft unter dem Aspekt "Freizeit" und da antworten wir wohl auf die Beiträge, auf die wir antworten wollen, nicht zwingenderweise auf alle vorhandenen.

Wer die Filter des IE nicht kennt, sollte sich vielleicht auch eher freuen, als jener, der sie in- und auswendig anzuwenden weiß und davon nicht minder Gebrauch macht. 

Wenn du dich dessen rühmen kannst, von mir aus gerne, aber da braucht es doch keinen Seitenhieb auf andere Regulars...

Geist


----------



## Fabian H (23. März 2003)

Ey Leute:
Mir ist beim stöbern in meinen alten PC-Zeitschriften ein kleiner Beitrag aufgefallen:


> *CSS: Durchsichtige Elemente
> 
> Netscape 6 kann mit speziellen CSS-Angaben Bilder und andere Elemente transparent darstellen.*
> (...)
> ...



_Quelle: PC-Magazin, Ausgabe 7/2001 Seite 211_


----------



## Toasti2000 (23. März 2003)

war auch net bös gemeint, wenns auch so rüberkam. es klang für mich halt ziemlich komisch dass das keiner weiß, da ihr sonst immer sehr viel schwierigere sachen wisst.

also, schwamm drüber


----------



## Adam Wille (23. März 2003)

@Nuinmundo:
Unser sam kann dir sicher ein Lied davon singen. 

@Toasti:
Geht in Ordnung, ich fand's unangemessen, aber ist nach ner Nacht drüber schlafen (nicht dass es mich jetzt so bewegt hätte, aber manchmal sieht ja nen Tag später eh alles anders aus) schon okay.

Geist


----------



## Fabian H (23. März 2003)

Will mich ja echt net dumm anstellen, aber wieso? (Auf deine Aussage mit sam bezogen)


----------



## Adam Wille (23. März 2003)

Naja, er ist zur Zeit so ziemlich der einzige Verfechter der Mozilla-"Filter" hier aufm Board und hat auch schon mehrfach dahingehend was gepostet.

Aber man liest ja auch nicht alle Threads. 

War auch nicht böse gemeint in Hinblick auf dich, sondern einfach nur eine Anmerkung von mir, dass so ganz unbekannt das ganze hier nicht ist.

Aber wie oben steht, man liest... 

Geist


----------



## Fabian H (23. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Geist _
> *Naja, er ist zur Zeit so ziemlich der einzige Verfechter der Mozilla-"Filter" hier aufm Board*


Ich glaub, da wird er auch der einzige bleiben


----------



## sam (23. März 2003)

bitte? entweder hier hat einer falsche 
informationen, oder ich noch restalkohol im blut  
hab nie gesagt, dass ich mozilla-filter mag...
vielleicht die runden ecken, aber sonst...
bin nur der einzige, der sie kennt


----------



## Fabian H (23. März 2003)

Aber wieso eigentlich nicht mögen?


----------



## Adam Wille (23. März 2003)

War doch meine Rede, sâm. 

Nuinmundo, warum würdest du sie denn mögen wollen? 
Ich will jedenfalls zur Zeit keine Website gestalten, die für jede Browservariante den entsprechenden Filter einsetzt.

Sicherlich bleibt es abzuwarten, ob und wie sich die Netscape/Mozilla/Phoenix-Schiene weiterentwickelt, aber trotzdem bleiben diese Filtersachen immernoch spielerischer Schnickschnack.

Mag vielleicht aus dem Mund eines Flashfanatikers nicht so ganz passend geschossen kommen, aber letztendlich ist es wirklich Gespiele, welches in proprietärer Form nicht so ganz meinen Geschmack trifft, da sind ja Flashfilme dank Flash-Player eben etwas unabhängiger. 

my 2 cents,
Geist


----------



## sam (23. März 2003)

naja, 'nicht mögen' ist vielleicht der falsche 
ausdruck...
nett sind die dinger (genau wie die vom ie) 
aber eben nicht kompatibel...
sobald die 'filter' vom w3c für css3 freigegeben 
werden, schau ich sie mir nochmal an 

@geist: dafür brauch man für flash ein plugin


----------



## Adam Wille (23. März 2003)

<blauaeugig>
Ja, bei 98% Verbreitungsstatistik brauchen wir aber darüber nicht weiterreden. 
</blauaeugig>

Dass essentielle Sachen damit nicht gemacht werden sollten, ist schon klar, zumindest sollte es dann immer eine entsprechende non-flashing Alternative geben. 

Geist


----------



## sam (23. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Geist _
> *<blauaeugig>
> Ja, bei 98% Verbreitungsstatistik brauchen wir aber darüber nicht weiterreden.
> </blauaeugig>*


das zieht nicht  
das ist auch ungefähr die verbreitung des 
ie  
aber is ja wurscht...flash ist genial, nur 
ich kanns nicht


----------



## Adam Wille (23. März 2003)

50€ die Stunde und ich leck als Zugabe noch euren Teppich zuhause. 

Geist


----------



## sam (23. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Geist _
> *50€ die Stunde und ich leck als Zugabe noch euren Teppich zuhause. *


verlockend


----------

